# Закрытая неосложненная флексионно-дистракционная травма в L4-L5 ПДС



## Ольга Н (13 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора.
Я 6.03 попала в ДТП (лобовое столкновение автомобилей), была на переднем пассажирском сидении. В результате-автодорожная политравма: закрытая неосложненная флексионно-дистракционная травма в L4-L5 ПДС (разрыв межостного связочного комплекса, двусторонний перелом верхних суставных отростков L5позвонка, разрыв и травматическая грыжа L4-L5 МПД, оскольчатый перелом тела L5 позвонка)+перелом правой ключицы+ закрытая травма груди - перелом 11 ребра справа+малый гемоторакс справа+закрытая ЧМТ-ушиб головного мозга легкой степени и конградная амнезия. Врач назвал травму типичной для пристегнутого пассажира.
Как мне говорили в больнице-травма относится к нестабильным, что является показанием к хирургическому ее лечению. Но от предложенной  операции мы отказались. Выписали из больницы 25.03 и хирурги убеждают что мы должны вернуться и сделать операцию, в противном случае лежать на щите 4-6 месяцев. Потом мы показали снимки мануальному терапевту-нейрохирургу и он сказал, что все срастется, надо отлежаться 2-3 месяца.
Не могли бы вы ответить на несколько вопросов:
1) действительно ли позвоночник срастется после такой травмы?
2) если да, то сколько по времени мне еще нельзя ходить? (с момента аварии я еще ни разу не стояла на ногах, прошло уже почти 1,5 месяца, ногами шевелю, даже могу велосипед делать)?
3) Так как у меня нет лечащего врача, могу ли я к вам после того как встану, обратиться за консультацией?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Апр 2011)

Срастить то он срастется,  вот только насколь функционально будет...
Вполне вероятно, что после 4 месяцев вы встанете и все будет хорошо, по началу. Потом возможно сформируется листез L4-L5 и вы все равно пойдете оперироваться. Чаще случается второй вариант. Сращение не наступает, суставные отростки не прирастают наместо, вы встаете и получаете листез сразу и идете оперироваться. Итого - потеря 4 месяцев жизни в следствии не оправдавшихся надежд.


----------



## Ольга Н (14 Апр 2011)

спасибо, Игорь.
Я постараюсь в ближайшее время выложить снимки, просто нет возможности, а вот описание МРТ есть. Неужели все так плохо???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Апр 2011)

Все замечательно))). Плохо, это когда ножки не двигаются и каки - писи под себя, причем спонтанно. Радуйтесь,  вам крупно повезло...


----------



## Ольга Н (14 Апр 2011)

мрт:
на серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сглажен. Определяются признаки компрессионного перелома тела L5 позвонка и задних опорных структур со снижение высоты тела L5 позвонка и формированием вентральной клиновидной деформаций (высота тела в передних отделах 2.1 см, в задних 2.3 см), верхняя замыкательная пластинка деформирована (вогнута). сигнал от костного мозга позвонка, а также от задних опорныхструктур неоднородно повышен по т2 и понижен по Т1 ВИ за счет отека. Определяются контузионные изменения паравертебельных мягких тканей на уровне сегментов L2-S1.
Высота межпозвонкового диска L4/L5 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны и сигналы от них по Т2 не изменены. Определяется задняя диффузная грыжа диска L4/L5, размером 0.6 см, с сужением межпозвонковых отверстии (больше слева) и компрессией переднего эпидурального пространства.
Задняя медианная протрузия диска L5/S1 размером 0.3 см.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне выявленных изменений, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен. Формы и размеры тел остальных позвонков обычные, сигнал от костного мозга с признаками жировой дистрофии.
Заключение. МР картина компрессионного перелома тела и задних опорных структур L5 позвонка. Контузионные изменения паравертебральных мягких тканей на уровне сегментов L2-S1. Грыжа диска L4/L5.


----------



## Ольга Н (14 Апр 2011)

Игорь, то что мне повезло, вы правы. Осталось выяснить,если я останусь ждать пока кости срастутся, смогу ли я вернуться к привычной жизни, пусть даже надо набраться терпением. И вообще неужели листез все равно появится??? я очень хочу обойтись без операции и как только мне разрешат начать заниматься ЛФК, и вести ЗОЖ. Должен же быть выход!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Апр 2011)

Время покажет, касательно прогнозов и возможный вариант развития я рассказал,  а как будет на самом деле посмотрим.


----------



## Ольга Н (14 Апр 2011)

Благодарю вас, Игорь. Буду надеяться на успех)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Апр 2011)

Ольга Н написал(а):


> Благодарю вас, Игорь. Буду надеяться на успех)))


Господь управит.


----------



## Ольга Н (14 Апр 2011)

согласна, даст Бог и все наладится!!!


----------



## Ольга Н (14 Апр 2011)




----------



## Ольга Н (14 Апр 2011)

снимки МРТ от 22.03, КТ от 15.03


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Апр 2011)

Ольга Н написал(а):


> снимки МРТ от 22.03, КТ от 15.03



Мда... по-хорошему тут конечно стоило бы сделать задний транспедикулярный спондилодез.  сращение отломанных суставных отростков маловероятно. Но вы приняли решение и будем ждать сроков.


----------



## Ольга Н (15 Апр 2011)

Спасибо, за внимание к моей проблеме


----------



## Ольга Н (17 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора! Прошло вот уже 3 с небольшим месяца после моей травмы, я до сих пор лежу, невропатолог разрешил ползать, что я собственно и делаю, вставать пока нельзя. Ничего конкретного не говорят. Выкладываю снимки, которые делала в мае месяце (17.05-КТ и 25.05-МРТ). Я до сих пор не знаю что делать, операции боюсь, боюсь ее последствий,но так же боюсь в будущем последствий неправильного лечения. Я хочу принять правильное решение. Если это возможно, могли бы вы описать (честно), как мне поступить, неужели только операция, есть ли шанс ее избежать и как мне продолжать лечиться консервативным способом (когда вставать, как ползать,сколько по времени и т.д.)Хотелось бы услышать разные мнения.  Заранее благодарна.


----------

